# Mastercook v14 available starting 6 am CDT, Tuesday, June 25, 2013



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Mastercook v14 will be available for download starting Tuesday, June 25, 2013 at 6:00 am CDT, go to www.mastercook.com for details.

As a Beta tester over the last several weeks, both old users and those new to Mastercook will be impressed.

Mastercook v14 have a new look, bug fixes and enhancements and is now integrated with a web site for capturing and archiving internet recipes so you may access your recipes from any device that has web access.

The new ownership of Mastercook, Cosmi, is breathing new life into an excellent product and expects to release a cross platform version in the near future as well as enhancements to the nutritional database.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Pete, I was a Mastercook user for years, but not long ago switched to Living Cookbook due to all the issues that Mastercook had the last few years.  I know they have made strides in catching up with technology, but I'm not sure I am convinced that I should go back.  Overall I am not overly pleased with Living Cookbook, although it does everything I want it to do.  I am just not a fan of its interface which is just to "window" like for me.  I used to love the look and feel of Mastercook.  So 2 things: how easy will it be to transfer all my recipes from Living Cookbook to the new Mastercook?  Going from Mastecook to Living Cookbook was pretty easy.  I was pretty much able to transfer everything all over as one large batch.  Would I be able to do that the other way around or would I have to use the Import Tool to do each recipe individually?  And I guess the other question would be, do you think this new company is interested in the long term health of the program and title or will they let it flounder as the last company did?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Pete,

Your last question first: The new owners, Cosmi, appear very supportive of Mastercook and plan to continuously upgrade Mastercook as they go forward.

As such, a new Mastercook web site will be an integral component of Mastercook 14, allowing individual storage of recipes and cook books on-line and thus accessible from any device with web access.

Plans include keeping the data files, i.e. Ingredients, Equivalents, Nutrition, etc., on the web for easy updates and to eliminate having to buy updated versions periodically, I think they are looking at a subscription model to maintain programming.

From what I've seen as a Beta tester, it allows for custom installation, it works on WinXP and newer, it opens faster, runs faster, and the web site allows capture of a great majority of on-line recipes with a single click.

It maintains the classic individual cook books.

With regards to importing from Living Cookbook, I'll have to verify as I'm not very familiar with Living Cookbook.

Oh, BTW, Mastercook export now includes the pictures as well as text.

From my limited exposure, I'm excited! Finally, someone has taken on Mastercook as a viable, long term, investment.

Now, if I were only getting paid /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Pete,

As long as Living Cookbook exports in either text or MC format (MX2), no problem.

I'm checking with another of my sources that works extensively with LC and MC, stand by, may take a little time.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I can point you to how to import even the pictures as well as the recipes, apparently LC does export MX2 files.


----------



## tomatolover (Jun 30, 2013)

How much does Mastercook Online cost per year?  I understand that it comes with a 1 year free subscription when you buy the program, but what does it cost after the 1 year subscription, when I have to pay for it?  thanks for your help.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll have to verify, but I believe it is on the order of $9.95/year.

If you do not renew your annual subscription, two things will occur:

You will only be able to save 25 recipes at a time on the web site, if you download saved recipes to your Mastercook and then delete from the web site, you may continue to capture web recipes and download indefinitely.
You will not receive any upgrades automatically and you may have to pay for upgrades.
If you DO renew, you will:

Have unlimited on-line storage of your recipes and cookbooks for access from any device with web access, and
Receive upgrades and updates free of additional charges.
By the way, the new web recipe capture is fantastic, a single click captures the recipe from a multitude of sites.


tomatolover said:


> How much does Mastercook Online cost per year? I understand that it comes with a 1 year free subscription when you buy the program, but what does it cost after the 1 year subscription, when I have to pay for it? thanks for your help.


----------



## carin rae (Jul 12, 2013)

My husband upgrading me from Mastercook v11 to v14 the other night and I was so excited. The key word in that sentence is "_*WAS*_". When I went to access my recipes today four of my cookbooks didn't transfer to v14 for whatever reason. Now, I wonder what other things didn't transfer. I have 24 cookbooks and a slew of recipes in each. I'm not about to look at each to make sure it's accurate. I love having my recipes online but ... Argh!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

No problem, unless you happened to do something horribly wrong, they're still there.

PM your email and I'll see if I can help.

Or, if you prefer, go to http://www.mastercook.com and file a help ticket or you can go to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MastercookDiscussion/ which is a user support group.


----------



## carin rae (Jul 12, 2013)

So sorry about my initial complaint about Mastercook V14 not importing all my cookbooks from V11. My husband found some of my cookbooks in another folder. He's not sure why they weren't with the other cookbooks but that's not V14's fault. So, I take it back, V14 is looking pretty good so far. Thanks Carin Rae


----------



## radianze (Aug 20, 2013)

I first used MasterCook back in the 90s.  I forgot why I eventually stopped using it.  I think the CD broke or something and I could not find another one.  Even tried looking in the bins in the software aisles but no go.  So I am happy to see it come back.  I just purchased it tonight and it felt like coming home.

But in the meantime, I had purchased Living Cookbook.  One thing I have to say about them is that they have excellent customer service.  But I had the hardest time creating meal plans as well as scaling recipes with that program. It was very frustrating and that's why I have given up on it.

That's the one thing I remember about MasterCook was the ability to scale recipes very quickly.  I LOVE MasterCook.

I haven't yet tried the import from the web features of MasterCook 14 but that was another thing that Living Cookbook did quite well. I'm hoping that won't be a problem with MasterCook.

In the meantime I have a ton of recipes in Living Cookbook that I would like to move over to MasterCook.  Are there any options to help me to do so quickly or do I have to do this manually?

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## abdozain (Aug 20, 2013)

[h1]I Like This Website to much it's better than my Blog The Web Chef[/h1]


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not that familiar with Living Cookbook, however, according to http://www.livingcookbook.com/support/faq/10-share-living-cookbook-recipes, Living Cookbook exports recipes in Mastercook format. Then you could import them into Mastercook.

You might also pose the question to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MastercookDiscussion/messages or file a support ticket with http://www.mastercook.com


----------



## radianze (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you Chef.  I took some culinary arts classes at our local community college once.  But working fulltime and schooling at night did not work for me.  I said that if I were to ever go back to school for anything it would be culinary arts.  The best corned beef sandwich I ever had in my life was made in one of the classes.  Each class fed other classes. That was fun. Oh well, thanks again Chef.


----------



## brickinthewall (Jul 18, 2014)

Radianze, one of the primary functions I'm looking at with both Living Cookbook and Mastercook 14 is the ability to import recipes I find online easily, and also be able to enter food costs for grocery stores so as to better budget. The importing recipes I find online is the most important feature for me though. Having used both programs, which one do you think does a better job? Not importing a recipe specifically in that programs format, just a random recipe. Thanks!


----------

